# Snow Wolf 200W TC Box Mod - Limited Edition



## VapeSnow

Snow Wolf 200W TC Box Mod - Limited Edition

Snow Wolf Box Mods have a gun metal grey finish and an upgraded chip (GX200 V1.5) with a new locking feature. 
The Snow Wolf 200W TC Box Mod is a compact, ultra powerful box mod that has an incredible output range of 5 to 200W, a temperature control range from 212 to 662 degrees Fahrenheit, and a minimum atomizer resistance of 0.05 ohms. In a new Limited Edition trim, the Snow Wolf 200W TC supports two 18650 high drain batteries (sold separately) run in series, with a maximum output of 200W, asserting itself as an absolute powerhouse of performance. Coupled with this top tier output wattage, the Snow Wolf also features temperature control output, supporting Ni200 Nickel builds, giving it great flexibility and the foundation to be used with practically every atomizer in today's market. Featuring a beautiful OLED Screen, the display shows output wattage, output voltage, output temperature, atomizer resistance, and battery life in an organized cluster. Constructed out of high grade metals, the Limited Edition Snow Wolf 200W TC features a Gun Metal trim with black front and back panels. A spring loaded contact ensures proper atomizer fitting while a dual magnetized flush door is easily removed and accessed. Featuring a completely loaded feature set with top tier power, a beautiful fit and form, and an incredible price, the Limited Edition Snow Wolf 200W TC Box Mod is set to make a major splash in today's box mod market.

Product Features:
5 to 200W Output5 to 50W Adjusted in 0.1W Increments50 to 100W Adjusted in 0.5W Increments100W to 200W Adjusted in 1W Increments150W and Greater, Pulse Output is Activated212 to 662 Degrees Fahrenheit/100 to 350 Degrees Celsius Temperature OutputSupports Ni200 Nickel5 Second Screen Dim/10 Second Turn Off/20 Minute Hibernation Power Reserve FeatureUtilizes Two 18650 High Dran Batteries in Series (Sold Separately)Low Voltage ProtectionHigh Voltage WarningReverse Battery Polarity ProtectionLow Resistance ProtectionOutput Short Circuit ProtectionOverheating PreventionLimited Edition Gun Metal FinishSleek EngravingsHigh Quality Metal ChassisBlack PanelsGold Plated Spring Loaded 510


----------



## kev mac

VapeSnow said:


> Snow Wolf 200W TC Box Mod - Limited Edition
> 
> Snow Wolf Box Mods have a gun metal grey finish and an upgraded chip (GX200 V1.5) with a new locking feature.
> The Snow Wolf 200W TC Box Mod is a compact, ultra powerful box mod that has an incredible output range of 5 to 200W, a temperature control range from 212 to 662 degrees Fahrenheit, and a minimum atomizer resistance of 0.05 ohms. In a new Limited Edition trim, the Snow Wolf 200W TC supports two 18650 high drain batteries (sold separately) run in series, with a maximum output of 200W, asserting itself as an absolute powerhouse of performance. Coupled with this top tier output wattage, the Snow Wolf also features temperature control output, supporting Ni200 Nickel builds, giving it great flexibility and the foundation to be used with practically every atomizer in today's market. Featuring a beautiful OLED Screen, the display shows output wattage, output voltage, output temperature, atomizer resistance, and battery life in an organized cluster. Constructed out of high grade metals, the Limited Edition Snow Wolf 200W TC features a Gun Metal trim with black front and back panels. A spring loaded contact ensures proper atomizer fitting while a dual magnetized flush door is easily removed and accessed. Featuring a completely loaded feature set with top tier power, a beautiful fit and form, and an incredible price, the Limited Edition Snow Wolf 200W TC Box Mod is set to make a major splash in today's box mod market.
> 
> Product Features:
> 5 to 200W Output5 to 50W Adjusted in 0.1W Increments50 to 100W Adjusted in 0.5W Increments100W to 200W Adjusted in 1W Increments150W and Greater, Pulse Output is Activated212 to 662 Degrees Fahrenheit/100 to 350 Degrees Celsius Temperature OutputSupports Ni200 Nickel5 Second Screen Dim/10 Second Turn Off/20 Minute Hibernation Power Reserve FeatureUtilizes Two 18650 High Dran Batteries in Series (Sold Separately)Low Voltage ProtectionHigh Voltage WarningReverse Battery Polarity ProtectionLow Resistance ProtectionOutput Short Circuit ProtectionOverheating PreventionLimited Edition Gun Metal FinishSleek EngravingsHigh Quality Metal ChassisBlack PanelsGold Plated Spring Loaded 510


I want!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

kev mac said:


> I want!


They are just making 5000. New board looks good. Better display and have atty lock.


----------



## HPBotha

looks mighty fine all dressed up in gunmetal!


----------



## Rob Fisher

And I now want a white one as well!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> And I now want a white one as well!
> 
> View attachment 33411
> View attachment 33410
> View attachment 33409


All these constantly expanding choices are not conducive to my sanity

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Juno

Dibs will pay cash just don't sell it to anyone else

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Juno said:


> Dibs will pay cash just don't sell it to anyone else


️

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Juno

Can I get you number for collection? How much.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow

This is not a sale

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Juno

Dammit, lol,Do u know who is selling one?


----------



## ChadB

@Juno This might still be available http://www.ecigssa.co.za/snow-wolf-200-for-sale.t16483/ 
Don't think it's the one shown above, but it is a SnowWolf 200w.


----------



## Juno

@ChadB thanks


----------



## acorn

Juno said:


> Dammit, lol,Do u know who is selling one?


 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/snow-wolf-asmodus-limited-edition-sir-vape.t15965/#post-281815


----------



## Juno

@acorn Awe thanks but I have a R1600 budget.


----------



## huffnpuff

Mixed feelings on this one. It's "Limited Edition" because it's essentially a marketing gimmick to get the end-of-run for the V1.5 models sold.... they've already announced the V2 for Feb 2016: http://www.asmodus.com/SnowWolf-200W-V2-Variable-Box-Mod-p/snowwolf-200w-v2.htm

Looks like some pics here: http://www.vaperoyalty.com/snowwolf-200w-v2-mod/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

